
Major Victory as Jury Rules in Favor of Private Food Rights - rubikscube
http://www.foodrenegade.com/major-victory-as-jury-rules-favor-of-private-food-rights/
======
SEMW
> The jury’s verdict sets a major precedent in distinguishing between those
> producing and selling food to the public and those producing and
> distributing food through a private contractual arrangement (e.g., agreement
> with a food buyers club).

No. Jury verdicts don't set precedent. Juries don't rule on questions of law.

A finding by a judge that, _as a matter of law_ , what he was accused of doing
doesn't need a retail license (or whatever) would have set such a precedent.
But that's not what happened: if it had, you wouldn't need a jury to decide
whether, _as a matter of fact_ , he did what he was accused of.

A jury finding that someone didn't commit murder doesn't set a precedent that
murder is legal.

